# Who can repair a Curado near Bayou Vista?



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

I've got a pair of old green curados, probably 12-15yrs old now. They are my work horses...and have been great.

One of them needs a cleaning, and new brakes, but otherwise its still pretty smooth.

The other one, however, is not as smooth. It makes a weird whirring/screeching noise when casting. Sometimes it is smooth and I can cast it far, other times it is like all of the adjustable brakes are 'on', and it wont cast far at all.

I'd like to have them gone through and use them as my backups.

Anyone recommend a shop or individual near Bayou Vista?

Thanks,
Shawn


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

MikeInFriendswood here on 2cool. He doesn't live in Friendswood anymore. He lives down close to you.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> MikeInFriendswood here on 2cool. He doesn't live in Friendswood anymore. He lives down close to you.


x2 I have bought some from him very nice guy and knows reels .It was a great transaction.


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

I tried to send a PM to that username, and it didn't work. Can you verify the spelling?

Thanks,
Shawn


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

try serious tackle in la marque, 4099351126 they are great and know their stuff.


----------



## texas_fishing (Aug 25, 2009)

please PM me with your number. I can pass it along to Mike for you.

Tommy


----------



## RayAM2007 (Jun 29, 2008)

*reel repair*

Brad Timmons 2400 w hy 6 alvin tex 77511 281-331-7381 alvin rod & reel repair.

I have used him several times and all results have been great and he is very reasonable.


----------



## basspro1 (Jan 23, 2010)

This guy does great work.
http://txrodandreel.com/default.aspx


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

Mike in Friendswood is a great guy and knows his work...+1 (281) 235-7526 is his number


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

Shawn got ahold of me.

Thanks!


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

Glad you hooked up with Mike. He did a bag full of reels for me earlier this year and did a great job!


----------



## parts henry (Aug 28, 2011)

RayAM2007 said:


> Brad Timmons 2400 w hy 6 alvin tex 77511 281-331-7381 alvin rod & reel repair.
> 
> I have used him several times and all results have been great and he is very reasonable.


anyone else use this guy?


----------



## redfish63 (Sep 27, 2011)

no i do my own reels have been doing reels for a long time
now my son fix reels


----------

